# need fish identification



## muddybob (Mar 28, 2011)

I have two fish in my turtle tank that slipped in when purchasing ghost shrimp from an aquarium shop. They were tiny but have since grown to almost 3". I don't want the fish and would like to release them into a nearby creek if they are Florida native fish. Can anyone tell me what these fish are? Thank you very much.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Sort of looks like a killifish.


----------



## muddybob (Mar 28, 2011)

thanks, that is very likely what it is, appreciate the quick response.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Its the golden wonder killie


----------



## celticsfan13 (Nov 7, 2010)

yeaid believe killis are from florida though... so i wont release it into the wild cuz it can cause problems like what happenbed with the snakehead


----------



## muddybob (Mar 28, 2011)

I live in Florida, so if killifish are native here releasing them shouldn't be a problem.


----------



## mec102778 (Feb 17, 2011)

Why release them? Take them back to the PS and get something different or store credit. Never release them into the wild unless that is where you got them. Even then you still shouldn't cause the diseases you could introduce to the local pond/stream/river whatever.


----------



## celticsfan13 (Nov 7, 2010)

sorry meant arent they are actuallly from areas in africa and south america


----------



## dirtydutch4x (Jun 16, 2009)

dont think they are GW Killies, here are mine
female

male


----------



## muddybob (Mar 28, 2011)

further research on this has me concluding that the fish I have is a Banded Topminnow (Fundulus cingulatus). They _are_ native to Florida. Local aquarium suppliers occasionally deliver them accidently with supplies of locally grown ghost shrimp to fish stores here in Tampa. That is how I acquired these two along with some darter fish. Here is a link with a photo...

Identification Key to Native Freshwater Fishes of Peninsular Florida

As for releasing into the wild, I have mixed feelings about that. Releasing two very healthy appearing fish seems far less risky to the Florida environment than the voluminous dumping of toxic materials, raw sewage, and fertilizers into our local waterways not to mention the non-stop development and segmentation of our wild areas (which destroys genetic diversity). I do agree that non-native species should not be released, though even that cat is well out of the bag .. a worldwide issue actually.


----------



## celticsfan13 (Nov 7, 2010)

yea looks like ur right and yea i totally agree about nonnative idea i was apoled at the snakehead incident and we have some problems like that up here in ma


----------

